

Backbone.React.Component - adelevie
https://github.com/magalhas/backbone-react-component

======
rubiquity
Awesome. I think pairing Backbone and React is a nice lightweight stack for
building a rich client-side. I'll have to read through the code a bit more but
at first glance this seems like a nice way to use them together. Previously I
would create the React Components separately and then render them in a
Backbone.View's render method.

